# Should i lock my bunny in his hutch when it rains?



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 24, 2012)

My bunny Buckley is housed outside in a 6ft by 4ft hutch with a 10ft by 5 ft run that is attached to his hutch so he can go in and out when he pleases. At night he gets locked in his hutch but in the morning i let him out and he stays out until about 11 at night, he can't jump or dig out so it's fine and he can go into his hutch if he wants to, he never does though.. 

When it rains he would rather sit outside and get soaked than go into his hutch, people have told me that he can get sick or get a cold if he gets wet as he does just sit out in it all day and get soaked. 
I was wondering if i should just lock him in his hutch when it rains and let him out for a few minutes, he isn't allowed in the house right now as my mum is slightly allergic to bunnies and he is going through a huge moult so her allergies will get worse, so i couldn't bring him in for a run. 

But will it really make him sick if he sits in the rain and gets wet?? And why does he sit in the rain? Does he like it? As my other bunnies run inside at the slightest bit of rain! What should i do?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd pose this questions to the bunnies vet. I've had dogs that loved the water, but never a bunny.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, he's at the vets next week anyway to get his nails cut (as i can't do them myself and just to have a check up) so i'll ask then. But for now.. how can you re-post this onto the infirmary? Or do i have to write it out again? Thanks.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 24, 2012)

I recall that someone's rabbit liked going into the shower, but I assume he wasn't in it long & he was dried off.

Is this all the time or only when it's fairly warm?

I'm also wondering what would happen if you protected part of the run from the rain. Might he stay in that protected part or out in the rain?


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 25, 2012)

This is all the time, last year i HAD to lock him in his hutch as it was terribly snowing and he was loving it doing binkies and would not go into his hutch, but he would have got too cold. 
There is part of his run the is covered.. it's over his hutch and about 4ft down the run but he never sits underneath it. A couple of weeks ago we had torrential rain and he was running around doing the bunny 500 and binkies absoloutly loving it! He is one character! I don't know whether i should lock him in or just let him stay out and dry him? Thats what i have been doing, just getting a towel on him, but i don't want him to be bored all day but i don't want him to get ill either!? :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 25, 2012)

If he were inside, I'd say to use a blow dryer on no-heat to finish the drying.

That is one crazy rabbit. He must think he's a polar bear. He just may like it a lot cooler than do 99% of all rabbits.

Is he an adult & not hormonal? If so & he's always been like this, you probably can't alter his preferences. Is he less happy when it's NOT cold &/or raining? Could he become a house rabbit?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2012)

And I thought my bunnies were strange. My earlier comment, I meant for you to phone the vet and ask, not wait til the appt. I ask mine stuff on the phone all the time as it's less expensive than seeing them when we have a simple question.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 25, 2012)

Obviously this guy is related to Derby. Derby will sit out in the rain and get soaked to the skin, if he can. You have to try and catch him and dry him off. Have decided that he like the feeling of a good shower and cleaning. I have started locking Derby inside on days that it is raining, figure if he is too stupid to come in out of the rain, then possibly he need intervention. lol


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 25, 2012)

Ahaha Lakecondo, he is 1 year and 3 months old and is neutered so should not be hormonal, and he doesn't seem un happy when it's warm (not raining) he just acts a lot happier when it does rain! I'll have to get a video one day to show you! It's been sunny today and he still would rather sit outside all day but he doesn't really do much playing just lays around and eat grass but when it rains he runs around going so hyper! 
Unfortunately, he cannot become a house rabbit as my mum thinks that 'rabbits belong outside' :X
When i first got him he loved lying in the snow, he would go out and do the 'dead bunny flop' in it! he never went in the rain much as a baby as i'd lock him in his hutch as i was scared but as he's got older i have seen that he does just love water and snow! He loves it when i squirt him with water too when it's warm, anything to do with water really! I can't even give him a water bowl as he sits in it! He must either like being cold or just love water!

Thats why i don't know if i should just let him go out in it, so he is happy! then dry him before i put him into his hutch?? 
I will ring the vets tomorrow and ask what they think, like if there is health risks, ect..

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE EVERYONE! I DO HAVE ONE CRAZY RABBIT!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 25, 2012)

If he'd been really unhappy & lethargic when he wasn't in the rain, I'd say the trade-off between getting harmed by dampness or by lack of exercise & enjoyment was about a toss-up & let him enjoy it. But as that's not the case, maybe you should limit the rain encounters somewhat.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, thank you everyone for you opinions!


----------

